
Show HN: Download anything from WWW as JSON - crawlcrawler
https://crawlcrawler.com/
======
crawlcrawler
Hi HN! A Common Crawl crawl isn't the web, we all know that but it's a start,
isn't it? What if you could expand a full-text index from one of those crawls
to also include all of your favorite sites? What if you could download that as
JSON? What if you could decide on the update frequency? What if... there were
no cookies?

I'm running out of what-ifs here. Do you wanna try a search, just one will do,
and then tell me: what else do you need? I really wish I knew.

Edit: I'm Marcus, BTW.

